# Just one concert...



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Probably Jimi for me, he died before I reached concert-going age. I saw Freddie as part of Queen in 1974. Loved Amy, but I can only choose one!


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 18, 2018)

Out of those I would have to say Freddie, he was a great performer and a perfectionist.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 18, 2018)

Ooh! Definitely Michael Jackson! Always loved his music, not a professed fan after his death when my work colleagues did a turn-about from “wacko jacko” to king of pop!

I was into classical music & opera as a teen while those around me in high school were into pop! It wasn’t until I’d left high school in 1988/89 that I discoveted him in the film Moonwalker & that INCREDIBLE Smooth Criminal routine, based on Fred Astaire’s Gril Hunt routine from Band Wagon.

My two favourites are Smile, his favourite song written by Charlie Chaplin & Who’s Loving You? sang as a child! I loved what Smokey Robinson said about him singing it! He had a really sweet voice, great melodies, incredible dance moves & very cathartic, for him, song writing: loved his Leave Me Alone! Also, the best ever short film music videos!

To this day I’m still not that into pop music but, have a nostalgia for 80’s pop as I couldn’t avoid that in my teens & that’s the soundtrack of my youth!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 18, 2018)

Kurt Cobain, my son and I cried buckets the day he died.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 18, 2018)

Hendrix without a second thought


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 18, 2018)

Freddie Mercury.
Queen anytime.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2018)

Bob Marley.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 18, 2018)

Freddie for me, great stage presence.


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 18, 2018)

Kurt Cobain for me, if only!!


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 18, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Ooh! Definitely Michael Jackson! Always loved his music, not a professed fan after his death when my work colleagues did a turn-about from “wacko jacko” to king of pop!



Yes Michael was OK in the 80s, before he went weird, I think Thriller was probably his peak, although at the time I wasn't that bothered!  I love 80s music, probably because that's when I was a teenager, there is a certain nostalgia for me listening to it I think, and there are several songs which I hated at the time which I quite like now! 

I don't understand these people who are not a fan of someone and then suddenly become one when they die, what's that all about?! Either you like someone and their music or you don't, and maybe over time you may form a different opinion of them, but why would you suddenly have a complete change of heart just because they have passed away?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> I don't understand these people who are not a fan of someone and then suddenly become one when they die, what's that all about?! Either you like someone and their music or you don't, and maybe over time you may form a different opinion of them, but why would you suddenly have a complete change of heart just because they have passed away?


I think a death often leads to release of back catalogues and they come to more people's attention. Thankfully still with us, Kate Bush got 8 albums in the charts at the time that she did her 'Before the Dawn' concerts (hurrah! I went to one!  ), and given that fans would already have them there must have been an awful lot of new people 'discovering' her


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 18, 2018)

Of those, it would be Queen with Freddie Mercury.

But what about Jim Morrison, Buddy Holly, Eddie Cochran, Mama Cass or George Harrison. I would rather see them.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 18, 2018)

Jimi Hendrix for me, but never got to see him in concert. Eric Clapton couldn’t believe how he made the guitar sing.

Alternatively Bob Marley. Sang songs from the soul.


----------



## Heath o (Apr 18, 2018)

Would have to be Kurt,but 80's best era for music


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 19, 2018)

The best era for music was when you were a teenager, doesn’t matter when you were born.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 19, 2018)

Jackson and Mercury for me.....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> The best era for music was when you were a teenager, doesn’t matter when you were born.


Ooh, I don't know about that - my teens were in the 1970s  My real era began as I was just about leaving my teens, in January 1978, with the debut of Kate Bush....


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> The best era for music was when you were a teenager, doesn’t matter when you were born.


Not sure what that says about me then. I was certainly not a teenager when Kurt Cobain was at his best.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 19, 2018)

I was a teenager in the 60"s and still am


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I was a teenager in the 60"s and still am


If you can remember it Vince, you weren't really there!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> If you can remember it Vince, you weren't really there!


----------

